# Hmm now this is very unusual



## Niah2 (Dec 11, 2022)

This is a cue from the Star Wars TV show "Andor".

I haven't seen the show yet or heard the full soundtrack but this cue really caught my attention. I find it deliciously unusual, particularly for the Star Wars universe but very beautiful and emotive. Love the almost lofi aesthetic sound of the instruments, the not so perfectly in tune, the breathiness. Absolutely great !

Curious to hear your thoughts


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 11, 2022)

Watching the show I've heard a lot of the currently hip tape warble sound.


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 11, 2022)

I wonder if this is an anti-movement against the use of perfect[-ly boring] samples?

I like it. A bit drony - could do with varying up a bit from just whole note chords, but I expect it suits the picture well it was written to.


----------



## patrick76 (Dec 11, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> This is a cue from the Star Wars TV show "Andor".
> 
> I haven't seen the show yet or heard the full soundtrack but this cue really caught my attention. I find it deliciously unusual, particularly for the Star Wars universe but very beautiful and emotive. Love the almost lofi aesthetic sound of the instruments, the not so perfectly in tune, the breathiness. Absolutely great !
> 
> Curious to hear your thoughts



Nicholas Britell is a breath of fresh air these last several years when it seems like so much becomes more and more homogenized in the film world. I enjoy his work. 

Thanks for sharing. I probably wouldn’t have heard the music otherwise.


----------



## HarmonKard (Dec 11, 2022)

Yikes!

The pitch in the beginning makes it sound like it's being played by an elementary school orchestra.


----------



## R.G. (Dec 11, 2022)

What is the scene for this?

It's very reminiscent of a New Orleans walking brass band playing a funeral dirge, but with a muted eq. Add a cornet, an alto sax and a clarinet and dial back the eq and you'd be pretty much there.

In addition to cornets (and/or trumpets) and trombones, there's almost always a sousaphone, maybe a baritone or two, one or two saxes and/or clarinets, a random type of field snare, and a bass drum. Very ad hoc. _Dejan's Olympia Brass Band_ is/was the most famous.

These bands—which have an amateur folk jazz essence—mostly play upbeat Dixieland in clubs, and advertise regularly by doing a sort of dance parade. There's usually a guy out front wearing a sash and holding an umbrella.

They also hire out for walking funeral processions. In these, the musicians play very individually and try to sound as if their horn is wailing, with lots of warbly vibrato, and the ensemble is very loose and out of tune which clinches the effect. It's _supposed_ to sound like that. Vert distinct.

It's about as New Orleans a flavor as you can get, next to regular Dixieland.

From _Live and Let Die_:


----------



## davidson (Dec 11, 2022)

For those who havent watched it yet, please nobody say what scene this is for, for the sake of spoilers! 

When it's used, it works brilliantly in the scene


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 11, 2022)

Just started watching Andor last week. Absolutely loving the show. The music’s pretty fantastic as well.


----------



## swinkler (Dec 11, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> This is a cue from the Star Wars TV show "Andor".
> 
> I haven't seen the show yet or heard the full soundtrack but this cue really caught my attention. I find it deliciously unusual, particularly for the Star Wars universe but very beautiful and emotive. Love the almost lofi aesthetic sound of the instruments, the not so perfectly in tune, the breathiness. Absolutely great !
> 
> Curious to hear your thoughts



Can't explain it to you because it would give away the episode and context


----------



## blaggins (Dec 11, 2022)

It's a fantastic show, very different to the rest of the new Star Wars stuff but also better in my opinion. That scene is a special moment.


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 11, 2022)

I have always enjoyed the early Star Wars movies, disappointed after the Disney purchase.

Andor simply blew me away, storm troopers that could shoot straight, villans and heros capable of displaying incredible shades of gray, not a lightsaber or jedi to be seen, a space battle between a single ship and an imperial interdictor that was incredible in terms of simplicity yet containing depth and attention to detail that was extremely well thought out and filled with multiple levels of strategy…

Obviously a fan, I’m done now…


----------



## Niah2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Now I am really looking forward it. I did enjoy Rogue One so I am excited for this !


----------



## José Herring (Dec 11, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> This is a cue from the Star Wars TV show "Andor".
> 
> I haven't seen the show yet or heard the full soundtrack but this cue really caught my attention. I find it deliciously unusual, particularly for the Star Wars universe but very beautiful and emotive. Love the almost lofi aesthetic sound of the instruments, the not so perfectly in tune, the breathiness. Absolutely great !
> 
> Curious to hear your thoughts



It's perfect for the show. The music is a space age take on blues and New Orleans Jazz especially the death marches. It fits the show perfectly because the show is about people that are as hopeless and desperate as possible. Given just a tiny bit of hope but I won't spoil it for you. If you watch it you'll see it right a way as to why this works. 

For me it was the most shocking of the SW tv shows. And the music really sold it.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Dec 12, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> This is a cue from the Star Wars TV show "Andor".
> 
> I haven't seen the show yet or heard the full soundtrack but this cue really caught my attention. I find it deliciously unusual, particularly for the Star Wars universe but very beautiful and emotive. Love the almost lofi aesthetic sound of the instruments, the not so perfectly in tune, the breathiness. Absolutely great !
> 
> Curious to hear your thoughts



I don't know the show, but this music is a joke, right?


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 12, 2022)

I enjoy the piece. I think we'll hear more Retro/Analogue/Lo-Fi stuff in the near future. Can't wait for the first low fantasy medieval series with a Lo-Fi Dungeon Synth soundtrack.


----------



## davidson (Dec 12, 2022)

Woodie1972 said:


> I don't know the show, but this music is a joke, right?


You need to see it in context. It's actually pretty brilliant and definitely one of the highlights of the series (the whole scene including music).


----------



## HarmonKard (Dec 12, 2022)

davidson said:


> You need to see it in context. It's actually pretty brilliant and definitely one of the highlights of the series (the whole scene including music).


Ok, I'll bite 

Can someone up a vid, or a link, so the rest of us can see it in context?


----------



## signalpath (Dec 12, 2022)

R.G. said:


> It's very reminiscent of a New Orleans walking brass band playing a funeral dirge


Recommendation: HBO TV series _Treme_ created by David Judah Simon (_The Wire_) and Eric Ellis Overmyer (_The Man in the High Castle_), comprising 4 seasons and 36 episodes. It begins three months after Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## Remnant (Dec 12, 2022)

just started the show and have been listening to the soundtrack. He’s great with this fragile sound. To me, he perfected it here, a cue that has almost moved me to tears:


----------

